# Kellum grip



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

Can you imagine?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

NO ******* WAY!

That could be a fake. Like maybe a sales gimmick. It looks like a tall garbage can.

Is that damn thing really for real????


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Is that damn thing really for real????


Yea.... as a prom dress! :laughing:


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Yea.... as a prom dress! :laughing:


 GOOD ONE LOL


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's real.
I didn't ask who it's for.
picked it up and set it next to the stool so you could get perspective on it's size.

Looks absolutely like a tool I do not want in my arsenal.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

YIKES! 

You could use that thing to pull ME through a conduit, I think.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Tab Faber said:


> Can you imagine?


Yes sir,

This is not a Photoshop job.

I have used many Kellums grips of that size to support missile umbilical launch cables during the 1970-1985 Titan launch program in Florida. Each of the umbilical cable connectors had anywhere from 3 to 5 cables coming out of it. And there were 3 umbilical cables per missile.

We used an overhead crane to lower the _tons_ of cable through those grips. Crane was the easy part. Then we had to wrassle those cables into place.

I could hardly wait until the next launch :laughing: 

And yes, you did sleep on your own side of the bed that night.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------

